# my pet pev



## aklosowski6342 (Aug 9, 2009)

im still very new to trappin and just starting out but if you are new like me please search for you Q before posting it there is so much info and every one is a big help and i see time after time people asking the same thing so do your home work and you will find what you are looking for trapping im finding out is a lot of work but by god is it a rush keep the tradition alive and good trapping 8)


----------

